# Shop Dog



## Otahyoni (Jun 2, 2012)

Every garage needs a dog... lets see yours! 

I don't have a garage but heres my dogs.

Kaylee - 6 mo old Belgium shepard/ Wolf mix






Sierra - 6 year old Alaskan Malamute






Christy - 6 year old german shepard/collie mix with my parents dog


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 2, 2012)

Garage dog, house dog, likes to sit on my lap dog, she who rules the roost. 

View attachment Saydee.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2012)

I need to take a pic of my dogs but I have one pure Black Lab and a Lab and Akita mix. Both great dogs.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 4, 2012)

they poop on command, and will lick you til you cry "uncle"

they lay in the driveway when I'm out in the garage, 
and jump in your lap when watching tv. 

View attachment the herd 005R.jpg


----------



## Otahyoni (Jun 4, 2012)

My boss has a Boston Terrier. Says he can't stand it but takes it everywhere....


----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's my shop dog and hunting buddy. 

View attachment 011.jpg


View attachment 169.jpg


----------



## mustanggarage (Mar 26, 2013)

here are my 3.  my wife gave me a sign to hang in my garage.  it says for the best seat in the house move the dog.  wonder why she thought that was appropriate.






from left to right.  Molly (aka mollycule because she was the smallest.  the name molly was given to her by her previous friend.)

Midknight.  named by my wife.

baby Josh.  (josh was the name of a neufandland dog that won the eukanuba dog show the year we got him, and when he was a pup he looked like a neufy)

all three we got either from people giving away pupps or rescued from the humane society.

they are very important to us.  and one of the reasons for the name of my shop.



here are some closer pics.
Molly and Lauren.





midknight and Bryce. Sarah in the background.





josh and my daughter Sarah


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (May 1, 2015)

This is our buddy " Winston Allistair ".  He is a four year old Wheaten soft coated Terrier.  He never misses a car ride.  Jumping, running, and getting pets make up his most wanted list. 

View attachment IMG_0600.jpg


----------



## imported_Rick (Nov 16, 2016)

Shes a Huntaway cross 

View attachment sheddog.jpg


----------

